# Zusätzliche Domains zu meinem Server?



## multimolti (22. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe jetzt meine Website unter www.multimolti.de und würde dafür gerne noch ein paar mehr Domains haben (z.B. .com).
Aber alle Angebote, die ich im Internet finde, sind relativ teuer und haben auch immer noch unnötige Sachen dabei (z.B. Mailadressen, Webspace, ...).

Wie bekomm ich mehr Domains, die nichts anderes tun, als auf die Hauptwebsite weiterzuleiten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2008)

Moin Lennart,

das Einfachste wäre, du orderst die Domains bei deinem Hoster.
(Auf der evanzo-Homepage hab ich zwar keine Preisliste gefunden, aber der Kundendienst dürfte dir sicher gerne Auskunft geben, wenn du etwas kaufen willst)

Was den Preis betrifft wirst du dich aber vielleicht mit der Tatsache anfreunden müssen, dass Domains Geld kosten...möglicherweise sogar mehr, als du momentan für dein ganzes Paket bezahlst.
Domains haben halt ihre Basiskosten, und da gibt es keinen grossen Handlungsspielraum.

Eine de-Domain ist so im Schnitt für 10-12€/Jahr erhältlich, com etwas teurer.
Wenn dir irgendwo etwas billiger angeboten wird, lese dir das Kleingedruckte gut durch


----------



## multimolti (23. August 2008)

Ok Danke, dann würde ich mir aber eher noch einmal das Paket bei Evanzo holen, und da nur eine Datei hochladen, die auf die Hauptdomain weiterleitet, wenn das sogar günstiger wäre (da zahl ich 11,50).
Schade, ich dachte, es gibt vielleicht ne Domain ab 19ct pro Monat oder so.


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (24. August 2008)

Warum nicht ein reiner Domainhoster?


----------



## multimolti (24. August 2008)

Nicht schlecht, vielen Dank.


----------



## Klein0r (24. August 2008)

Ich kenne den oben genannten Domain-Hoster zwar nicht aber ich für meinen Teil habe es immer ganz gerne wenn alles unter einem Dach ist und man nicht mehrere Anbieter für eigentlich ein und die selbe Sache hat. Das wissen sicher auch die Hoster....

Meiner z.B. bietet nen Upgrade-service an wo man sich über ein Webinterface zu seinem bisherigen Paket alles einfach dazuschustern will wie man es möchte (mehr Webspace, mehr Mail-Adressen, ... und halt mehr Domains). Sowas wird dein Provider sicher auch anbieten! Würde da auf jeden Fall einmal Anfragen bevor du so sachen machst wie nochmal ein ganzes Paket zu buchen!

Gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten - weiß nur nich wie flexibel die Jungs von dir so sind...

lg


----------



## multimolti (24. August 2008)

Habe noch mal genau nachgeschaut, es sieht so aus (mein Hoster ist Evanzo):


```
Domainendung	| Hoster	| €/Monat	| Zusatz
---------------+---------------+---------------+---------------
.de		| Evanzo	| 0.19		| + 2,22 € Setup
.com		| Evanzo	| 0.86		| + 2,22 € Setup
.de 		| inwx.de	| 0.49		| 
.com		| inwx.de	| 0.71		|
```
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, ist der andere für .com auf jeden Fall deutlich günstiger, und für .de würde ich dann doch eher Evanzo nehmen. Na toll.


----------



## Klein0r (24. August 2008)

Naja "deutlich".

du zahlst 10,32 € und inwx.de kostet 8,50 €
Ersparnis sind gerade ma 1,82€ IM JAHR!
Also schwache 15 cent im Monat...

Weiß ja nicht genau wie du aufs Geld achten musst 
Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich für die 15 cent noch nen zweiten Anbieter an Land ziehen würde?!

EDIT:
Tolle rechnerei... Hätte man die Tabelle mal gleich ganz gelesen 
Aber immerhin richtig gerechnet - auch mit Umweg


----------



## Flex (24. August 2008)

Das hängt ja ganz davon ab, um wieviele Domains es geht...

Bei rund 50 Kunden â 2-3 Domains pro Kunde, kann das ganz schön was bringen


----------



## Klein0r (24. August 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Das hängt ja ganz davon ab, um wieviele Domains es geht...
> 
> Bei rund 50 Kunden â 2-3 Domains pro Kunde, kann das ganz schön was bringen



Ich bin jetz davon ausgegangen das es nur um diese eine Domain geht. So hatte ich das zumindest verstanden...
Klar - dann würde ich mir das auch überlegen!

lg


----------



## sozialesAbseits (3. September 2008)

Hallo!

Mal eine Frage dazu zwischendurch: Wer bekommt letztendlich eigentlich das Geld, dass man für eine de-Domain bezahlen muss?


----------



## mdante (3. September 2008)

sozialesAbseits hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal eine Frage dazu zwischendurch: Wer bekommt letztendlich eigentlich das Geld, dass man für eine de-Domain bezahlen muss?



Das Geld geht an die Registrierstelle also die Denic.

Ich kann http://www.filemedia.de empfehlen oder aber auch eine Anfrage bei webhostlist.de stellen.


----------

